# Help Stop Wolf Creek From Becomming Vail!



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

Letter have already been sent. the Backcountry Snowsports Alliance also has info on this.


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

Deadline for Comments has been extended another 30 days.
You have until Jan. 5th to send a letter.
Easy online at www.friendsofwolfcreek.org


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

If you have never been to Wolf Creek Ski Area, it's definitely as special place. It hasn't been spoiled like the Summit County Ski areas. The only way I can describe it is that it's a ski area without all of the commercialism and negative things we must put up with everywhere else along the Front Range (a skiers ski area). How many of you have the money to ski Vail or Aspen? I know that I don't have that kind of money and I don't even like places like that. If we don't stop this, Wolf Creek may turn into another Vail. Educate yourself on the issue, and write the USFS. Here's the web link which has an email address where you can send your comments. It's good to hear the deadline was extended.
http://www.fs.fed.us/r2/riogrande/projects/pre_decisional/ 


Curtis


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

*bump*

JANUARY 5th!!!!


----------



## Scary Mc (Jun 15, 2004)

I was born and raised in San Antonio, TX. That is where McCombs started his 'Empire'. 
It would be a serious shame for a fuckstick like McCombs to get a hold of an area like Wolf Creek.


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Killclimbz (Nov 18, 2004)

I just spent 3 days in the backcountry on Wolf Creek Pass. I can say that the development would just ruin the feel of that area. It is a Tele mecca to say the least, which made me, a splitboarder a rare thing indeed. Regardless, it is a key place, and the feel would change dramatically. Not to mention, I just don't think the area could support the proposed village. Then you just have more trash in an otherwise beatiful setting.


----------

